# Feeders > General Feeders >  Is baby rabbits ok?

## fishdip

Can I feed baby rabbits to a ball-python? I all ready have rabbits I bread for meat so it not be a extra amount to feed them to the BP.

----------


## Capray

I don't think you want to waste perfectly good young food for your ball python..rats are cheaper. Also, the snake may become accostomed to eating only rabbit and refuse to eat anything else, whereas rats are available at pet stores and such..

----------


## fishdip

Its for the most part free as id have 10-15 every 40 days or so. More then I can ever eat and rules for meat sale are to strict to sell rabbit so I may as well put them to good use. Will a BP get all it needs out of eating a rabbit.

----------

_Capray_ (10-09-2012)

----------


## Kodieh

I know for a fact that they sell large rabbits for large pythons, so I can't see why not. I'm not sure of the nutritional value therein, such as the case for why rats are better than mice to feed. If you've got it already, and can't sell it, I don't see why not.


Browsing on Tapatalk from my iPhone  :Smile:

----------


## satomi325

It's totally fine if you could get your snake to eat them. 
Ball pythons grow like weeds when fed rabbit.
It's not common to feed rabbits, but I've heard of an individual or two who has gotten their larger females to take rabbit kits regularly.

I've tried feeding a live newborn (about large rat size) to my big female, but she didn't eat it. She just didn't associate it with prey. I even scented the rabbit later with rats and she still didn't eat.|

And for the record, rats and mice have almost identical nutritional values... Rats are only preferred due to their convenience of size. Feeding 1 rat vs multiple mice is easier.

----------


## Scubaf250

Sounds like a good alternative sense you already have them. The only problem I could see would be possibly too much more fur/bones/claws compared to a rat.

----------


## satomi325

> Sounds like a good alternative sense you already have them. The only problem I could see would be possibly too much more fur/bones/claws compared to a rat.


If the OP feeds a rabbit of the appropriate size (newborn rabbit), then it should be hairless(or nearly hairless) like rat pinks.

----------

_Scubaf250_ (10-12-2012)

----------


## Kodieh

I thought it was better to feed rats to begin with because the pinks are more nutritious?


Browsing on Tapatalk from my iPhone  :Smile:

----------


## fishdip

> I thought it was better to feed rats to begin with because the pinks are more nutritious?
> 
> 
> Browsing on Tapatalk from my iPhone


I can feed fresh born rabbits right out of mom.

----------


## Rat160

I was thinking about using guinee (sp) pigs. My girls that are like 3000-3500 make a large rat seem like a snack.

----------


## Brewster320

My father had rabbits accidentally breed and the mother rejected the litter so he ended up giving me the litter as feeders. My mojave, jungle corn, and boa took to them with no hesitation, my other ball python and pure corns had no interest in them.

----------


## Scubaf250

> If the OP feeds a rabbit of the appropriate size (newborn rabbit), then it should be hairless(or nearly hairless) like rat pinks.


That's pretty cool! I always picture the tiny, cute, extremely fuzzy things when I think of baby rabbits.

----------


## Rat160

5 of my girls took G.Pigs the other day! I was so excited especially because i have an unlimited supply for $2 each. 


Please excuse any errors sent from my crap phone.

----------


## KMG

If it was me. I would feed rabbits if I bred them. The only thing I would suggest is every once in a while feed a rat to keep them interested in them. I wouldn't want to make her dependent on just rabbits in case you every sell her or trade her to someone that doesnt have a supply of rabbits.

----------


## Kingbuda313

> I was thinking about using guinee (sp) pigs. My girls that are like 3000-3500 make a large rat seem like a snack.


Go colossal

----------


## Stout76

From my understanding, generally speaking rabbits are a leaner meat than rats. Now Im not sure about comparisons of younger ones. Id expect a weaned rat to be leaner in fat than a large adult rat. I will say that I had a Ball that would only eat gerbils which was a real pain in the butt so my experience is they can can get stuck on one particular food type.  Guinea pigs are really big as a food staple in South America so Im guessing they have a good nutritional value but rabbits would still be better.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Go colossal


Way to go on bumping a 6 year thread by suggesting something way overkilled and detrimental to this species and it's metabolism, even a female in the 4000 grams range does not need anything bigger than 150 grams rat once a week.

The goal is not to overfeed them, making them fat sluggish and prone to fatty liver issue or reproductive issues.

I would recommend you to refer to our feeding chart for proper healthy feeding.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-17-2018),dr del (06-19-2018),fluffykitten (07-26-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-17-2018)

----------

